# JoanAlfonsPiano covers and songs!



## JoanAlfonsPiano (Jun 25, 2014)

Here you have one of my latest covers. I think it's the most relaxing song I've ever heard!






Joan


----------



## JoanAlfonsPiano (Jun 25, 2014)

I hope you enjoy I Giorni, from Ludovico Einaudi:

H




Joan


----------

